

Google bans porn on Google Glass - uvdiv
http://www.cnn.com/2013/06/03/tech/mobile/google-adult-glass/

======
hedonist
Umm, it wasn't "porn" app they were banning, but rather an app that has a very
serious potential for abuse -- in the form of non-consensual POV shots of
unsuspecting subjects.

You know, like that old mirror-tied-to-the-front-of-your-shoe trick, but way,
way creepier.

